# Blackberry leaves



## bogart20 (Jun 4, 2013)

So I was curious if blackberry and raspberry leaves were bad for tortoises


----------



## JoesMum (Jun 4, 2013)

According to the Tortoise Table young leaves and flowers are fine to feed in moderation


----------



## bogart20 (Jun 4, 2013)

Young leaves???


----------



## JoesMum (Jun 4, 2013)

The pale green tender ones, new growth, rather than the hard dark green prickliest ones


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Jun 4, 2013)

New leaves and flowers are good. My Greeks love the young, new growth of all my brambles. I have boysenberry and marion berry also. Older leaves, are bleh however. They do not like. Weird how they know. As part of a varied diet. Fruit only if your tortoise eats fruit naturally, otherwise as a treat only. eitter tasting. veloped the tannins that wouldmake the older leaves more b

The young pale green leaves, now that I read thetortoisetable.org, probably have not developed the tannins which would make the older, darker leaves more bitter tasting. Tortoises know the difference.


----------



## bogart20 (Jun 4, 2013)

I got a 2 year old star tort
It's a thornless bush but ill look for tender new growth 
He doesn't seem too picky.
Except he won't eat fruit, but that's ok with me I Just was trying to give him it as a treat.
He ate strawberry leaves though


I also have a cherry tree, peavy dragon plant,viola flowers, blueberry plant can they eat those leaves??


Peachy dragon*


----------

